# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Шри Шримад...

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Ранее в выпускаемых книгах писали *Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада*, 


а сейчас *А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада*. 


Почему?

----------


## vijitatma das

Не совсем так. На "Бхагаватам" до сих пор пишем "Шри Шримад". А в других книгах вместо этого стоит "Его Божественная Милость", причем так писали еще в начале 90-х (можете посмотреть обложки "Совершенных вопросов..." и "Жизнь происходить из жизни").

Насколько я понимаю, традиция писать "Шри Шримад" вместо "Его Божественная Милость" (как, в общем-то, надо) сложилась в 80-х годах, когда довольно опасно было размещать на обложке слово "Божественный". Вероятно, по той же причине книга "Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога" была напечатана как "Источник вечного наслаждения", а "Учение Господа Чайтаньи" - как "Учение Шри Чайтаньи". В 90-х годах необходимость в этом отпала.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Спасибо! Я сейчас не в России, поэтому на обложки тех лет у меня нет возможности посмотреть.  :smilies:

----------

